# Portable Loft



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just found this while looking for something else.............sort of along the lines of the Red Rose Loft I guess........but looks a little sturdier??

http://www.skylakesions.com/Portable Loft/page_1.htm


----------



## Spinem (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow - that is one nice loft. Is it rude to ask what something like that cost to make?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

It is a nice loft. I have seen the pics of this before. It is not my loft but if I had to guess it would cost in the 8-900 dollar range.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I was eyeing that hot tub after tearing up floors all day. Nice loft, wonder how that cat walk floor would be for the birds. I saw an alternative floor on a futurity loft I entered some birds in. It was make of 8 foot 1x2s with 1x2 spacers over the joists. Looked great and left the birds some wood to grab onto when on the floor. He enclosed underneath with hard ware cloth and threw a few bantum chickens underneath. They eat everthing from poop to feathers to spilled feed. Thought it was a great idea.

Randy


----------



## jta382 (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice find Lovebirds, keepum coming ..... 





Lovebirds said:


> I just found this while looking for something else.............sort of along the lines of the Red Rose Loft I guess........but looks a little sturdier??
> 
> http://www.skylakesions.com/Portable Loft/page_1.htm


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I wonder how much it costs to get a man named Carlos to come over and be your "Loft Manager" that sounds like a pretty cushy deal..... Have pigeons and get someone to take care of them for you. Ah, the life.


----------

